# Help with boat floor repair!



## Fishbum225 (Jun 14, 2003)

I assume someone out there has taken on a project like this. Maybe I could get some advise or clues please. I need to replace a carpet covered wooden floor in an open style aluminum Sylvan with bench seats. I can't even figure out how it is fastened down. Nothing shows. It kind of goes under the seat and I am thinking I might have to take the seat out. Think that might be right? That doesn't look too hard but I hate to dive right in on something I didn't need to do. I am assuming there are some aluminum braces under the floor that I will be able to refasten to. Right? Somebody please give me a clue. Thanks!


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Fishbum,

I have fixed the floor also in my old Starcraft. Twice! It can be a pain in the you know what! Your boat width is usually wider than a 4' sheet of plywood so cutting the shape out of the length is no good. Laying the peices in 4' section may work o.k. if your support stringers are layed out right. You may want to consult a Sylvan dealer to see if they can give you any tips.

I would start out by taking the seat out and the carpet. Look at the wood floor to see how it is put together. My floor was pop riveted if I remember correctly.
Do not take out more than you need to also, such a aluminum stringers and such. 
You will definately want to use a marine grade plywood the same thickness as what was in there. Try to make some good patterens out of cardboard to draw out the new floor. A good jigsaw and blades will help make the cutting go easier also.

Good luck!


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Try cutting off the bottom of the boat and look from underneath it...... :lol: Just kidding.

Seriously I think if you pulled the carpeting off you may find how it is fastened down wheather it is screwed, nailed, or even glued down. I have seen all of those meathods in use before. You more than likely will have to remove the seats in order to replace the floor. Once you pull the carpet off though it will tell much more.........Good Luck!


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

After pulling up the carpet I found that the floor in my Sea Nymph was riveted down,Because of carpet adhisive, dirt and debris the the rivets were hard to see. Kinda a pain finding and drilling all of them out. When you replace the wood make sure to seal the wood including the edges with water sealer.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

PITBULL said:



> When you replace the wood make sure to seal the wood including the edges with water sealer.


Very good thought. If I was planning on keeping it for years to come, I would even go a step farther and coat the marine plywood with West System epoxy.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I replaced my floor this past fall and had to rip out everything to see how it was held down. I used exterior grade ply for the floor and covered the ply with automotive undercoating. I saved a bunch by not buying marine grade and I already had a gallon of the undercoating sitting in the garage. Not sure how well it will work but water rolls off after it was coated. If you have any rivets to replace in the hull, now is the time to do it.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I replaced the floor in a 16.5 ft Blue Fin ,put new seats and counsel .Coated the plywood with fiber glass ,both sides ,then carpeted after riveting and screwing the floor down .I replaced the folding back to back seat with swivel fishing seats and bases .good luck


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Had to take out the floor of mine last year becuase of soft spot. Mine was riveted in, after pull floor out I decided to not replace but keep the floor alunimum. After pulling floor, the water soaked foam all came out, and so did the alunimum upright stringers. You will be able to get away with just removing the floor altogether in a small boat, but not recommended on larger boats.There was a lot of extra weight with the water soaked floor, and foam. Gained about 5 miles per hour removing the stingers, foam and floor. First check with a marina and see if it would be safe before you consider removing them.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I just bought a 16' Blue Fin and the floor was riveted down, had to take the console and everything out to get the floor out...looked into getting it rhino lined or line xed, but was too much I think its gonna get the role on bedliner you can buy at Wal-Mart (hopefully I can get a lighter color than black) ...Also get ready for some sticker SHOCK, marine plywood is about 70 bucks a sheet....good luck....Mack


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bigrackmack said:


> ..........hopefully I can get a lighter color than black ...Also get ready for some sticker SHOCK, marine plywood is about 70 bucks a sheet.....


Mack, For the do it yourself bedliner stuff check at Murray's or another discount auto supply, I"ve seen it in white. Another thought is using the epoxy garage floor w/speckles stuff I've seen at ACO and Home Depot. As far as marine grade plywood if your using it for the floor I'd suggest using the pressure treated "wolmannized" stuff. Much cheaper and if your going to carpet it why bother use "finish" grade matieral? We've been redecking a few pontoon boats for freinds and neighbors the past few years and the pressure treated works great. We even went so far as to put some "deck sealer" on both sides and the edges before we mount and cover it.


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

I have the floor pulled up in a 16' starcraft and if you would like a picture of what kind of braces you will be dealing with I can take a few pics. They are very flemsy but do serve a purpose.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Ugggggg.... I'll be a member of this club in a couple of weeks...and I get to do 2 boats!!! 


What's everyones thoughts on carpeting?? My ideology is that I hate worm poop on it, but it would be quieter.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

For carpet I just bought Indoor/Outdoor carpet then used a outdoor carpet adhisive. Ill hopefuly be getting the boat ready for spring in the next couple of weeks. Your welcome to stop over for a look.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'll have to do that...... Throw a stick at me when you see me out and about.

BTW....Did you hear that they are going to be redirecting fulton st traffic to our street.  Wonder how much dust that will kick up :rant:  Need to go check into that kack soon.


----------

